# Καλέ, μάνα, δεν μπορώ: απορίες



## Theseus (Apr 22, 2018)

Τι σημαίνουν οι λέξεις σε έντονα γράμματα;

Καλέ μάνα, πες του Γιάννη, 
καλέ μάνα, πες του Γιάννη, 
καλέ μάνα, πες του Γιάννη, 
*θα με πάρει τι θα κάνει, 
θα με πάρει τι θα κάνει, *
καλέ μάνα, πες του Γιάννη.


----------



## Neikos (Apr 22, 2018)

Theseus said:


> Τι σημαίνουν οι λέξεις σε έντονα γράμματα;
> 
> Καλέ μάνα, πες του Γιάννη,
> καλέ μάνα, πες του Γιάννη,
> ...



Είναι ερώτηση.
Θα με πάρει; Τι θα κάνει;
Θα με πάρει : θα με παντρευτεί;
Τι θα κάνει : Τι θα κάνει; Θα με παντρευτεί ή όχι; 
Κάπως έτσι.


----------



## Theseus (Apr 22, 2018)

Θεγξ, Νείκο. Τα σημεία στίξης κάνουν τεράστια διαφορά.:)


----------



## pontios (Apr 23, 2018)

... "πες του Γιάννη" - σαν προειδοποίηση μου ακούγεται αυτό; 
ότι δεν έχει άλλη επιλογή (Ο Γιάννης) από το να με πάρει (τι θα κάνει, που θα πάει - θα με πάρει Ο Γιάννης, θέλει δεν θέλει: πες του το να το χωνέψει);


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2018)

Ναι, τα σημεία στίξης θα βοηθούσαν να καταλάβουμε.

Καλέ, μάνα, πες του Γιάννη,
θα με πάρει, τι θα κάνει;
(Ρώτα τον αν θα με πάρει.)

Ή:

Καλέ, μάνα, πες του Γιάννη,
θα με πάρει, τι θα κάνει.
(Ειδοποίησέ τον να αγοράζει τα στέφανα...) :)


----------



## pontios (Apr 23, 2018)

Ναι, τα σημεία στίξης θα βοηθούσαν ... αλλά, το "πες" πώς τα πάει/τα βρίσκει με τα ερωτηματικά (έναντι του "ρώτα"); .. (just saying) ;).


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2018)

Με ρωτάς να σου πω πώς το «λέω» μπορεί να ακολουθείται από ερωτηματική πρόταση;


----------



## pontios (Apr 23, 2018)

nickel said:


> Με ρωτάς να σου πω πώς το «λέω» μπορεί να ακολουθείται από ερωτηματική πρόταση;



Αυτό, ακριβώς.

It's like ... "tell" John if he wants/intends to marry me (instead of ask John)?


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2018)

Don't look for exact correspondence. In English you can say, "Tell me, are you or are you not going to marry me?" In Greek, you can use λέω even more loosely.


----------



## pontios (Apr 23, 2018)

nickel said:


> Don't look for exact correspondence. In English you can say, "Tell me, are you or are you not going to marry me?" In Greek, you can use λέω even more loosely.



Τι λέω, τώρα....θα μου πεις; ;)
I didn't realise this. I've learnt something new, today. Thank you, nickel (and Theseus for your interesting queries).


----------



## Theseus (Apr 25, 2018)

Διόλου, Πόντιο.:)


----------



## Theseus (Apr 26, 2018)

My answer should have been, as Palαύρα kindly pointed out:-τίποτα, Πόντιε.:)


----------



## pontios (Apr 27, 2018)

Theseus said:


> My answer should have been, as Palαύρα kindly pointed out:-τίποτα, Πόντιε.:)



Think nothing of it. The Minotaur is as good as slain; you’re just giving it a sporting chance, every now and again.


----------

